# Best overall windsock decoy



## snowgoosekilla (Feb 18, 2012)

My friend and I are going to buy a windsock spread and we are trying to decide what would be the best overall windsock to buy?
Deadlys, silosocks, or whiterocks?
All opinions will help, headed or headless doesn't matter,
Thanks for the opinions!


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

I have used them all. Silosocks


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I have used them all too and will give ya my ratings on them.

1) Sillosocks. IMO,best all around decoy. Not great in high winds or really soft/muddy ground cause of stake length(you can buy longer stakes tho) but overall the best decoy IMO.

2) White Rocks. I don't own but a dozen but they would be my #1 except for having them come apart in very few hunts last year. Of course, according to White Rock, I didn't set the washer correctly and that's why they came apart. Fix the washer issue that me and alot of other hunters have had and I'd probably switch all my decoys to them. Better stake height, bags don't thrash in high winds, better portability than Sillosocks. But if I gotta fix washers after each hunt, I'll give up those advantages.

3) Deadlys. Good looking decoy but way way too heavy. Take up alot of room if you have headed ones.

4) all the other companies.

Alex


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

White Rocks

They don't have the death thrash of the sillosocks. The stakes won't bend like the sillosocks. They don't have clorplast heads that bend after two hunts like sillosocks. They store better and are easier to move around then sillosocks.


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm also a big fan of white rock. If they'd figure out the washer problem ( I too have had them come off when picking up decoys), these would definitelyl be my go to windsock.


----------



## gaddy getter (Dec 2, 2003)

White Rocks all the way. We dumped our sillosocks for them a couple years ago.

I just got 2 doz of the white rocks with heads to test and they came with different lock washers than the others I have gotten. They seem bigger, easier to get on. I assume it's a fix to the problem you guys are talking about, but we never really had problems with the other ones and we run 1,200.


----------

